# Modena - What color is this??



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Am going to be in contact with a modena breeder in the upcoming weeks, but was wanting to know what color the attached image is called. 

Help?


----------



## Atchafalaya Lofts (Apr 2, 2011)

It is called Bronze. And thats a Rex Arnold bird. If you are looking for show stock, I can personally reccomend Rex's birds.


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you. Do you know if Rex has a website? I did a google search but didn't find anything, found lots of show results but no loft website.

Thanks again.


----------

